# aquarium safe concrete sealant?



## hulalu48 (Mar 27, 2014)

ive been doing some concrete rocks in my african cichlid tank and they're not sealed but thats ok because it helps with the high ph that needs to be in the tank. But i want to do a concrete backround in my south american tank that requires a low ph is there anything that anyone can recommend to put on thats clear that i can put on that wont let the ph rise in the tank??? *c/p* ive been trying to do some research to see what i can use but its kind of all over the board on what people use or there very closed mouth about it so any info would be awesome, thanks!!!!!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I've been trying to find the same information. That closest thing I have gotten to an answer is epoxy resin.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

This may be one of the longest threads,but it is one of the best I ever read!
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/gymno-background-41793.html
Around page 5 they start with a 2 part epoxy that only has a 30 minute working time.
Vlekkie made one amazing thread about a great background.I miss hearing from him and hope he(and Tim) are well!


----------



## hulalu48 (Mar 27, 2014)

thanks coralbandit, that's an amazing thread. it has given me so many ideas!!! but they don't specify what kind of epoxy (unless i missed that part), so im gonna presume that its a 2 part urethane epoxy. Gonna do a little more research then get to it. trial and error i guess. *banana dance


----------



## hulalu48 (Mar 27, 2014)

So i may have found one that works im going to do some expirimenting with it and if it works ill let you know what it is.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I've heard of people using a product called drylok. It's a waterproofing concrete sealer. I'm working on a 3d background too and this is the step I'm stuck on.


----------



## hulalu48 (Mar 27, 2014)

The dry lock is fine but its not clear and thats what im looking for.


----------

